# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  HQI, potência e temperatura de cor

## Zé Augusto

EStou a iniciar um aquario, e vou adquirir calha de iluminação, no entanto deu-me curiosidade para saber que iluminação é mais usada

não sei como por uma votação, mas as opções que queria coloar são:
HQI 70W 6500K
HQI 70W 10.000K
HQI 70W 14.000K
HQI 70W 20.000K
HQI 150W 6500K
HQI 150W 10.000K
HQI 150W 14.000K
HQI 150W 20.000K
HQI 250W 6500K
HQI 250W 10.000K
HQI 250W 14.000K
HQI 250W 20.000K

por mais projectores para ser mais uniforme ou por menos e mais potentes?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Zé, isso depende muito (quase totalmente) do aquário que tiveres... se colocares as dimensões do aqua que queres o pessoal responde-te, caso contrário torna-se impossivel dar uma resposta acertada... para o teu caso!

Editado: Reparei que é uma votação... no entanto, torna-se subjectiva pois a iluminação depende como disse do tamanho do aqua!!! Não podendo retirar qualquer elação sobre a potência das lâmpadas, agora em relação às temperaturas...

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

hmmm, pois isso vai depender muito do teu aquario, claro que para um mesmo aquario pode-se ponderar 2 de 70W ou 1 de 150W qual a melhor solução.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> no entanto deu-me curiosidade para saber que iluminação é mais usada


A curiosidade do Zé não é saber qual iluminação apropriada pro aquario dele e sim saber quais os outros usam, embora a escolha da iluminação deve se levar em conta diversos outros fatores além apenas do tamanho do aquario... como por exemplo organismos que vão habita-lo.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> A curiosidade do Zé não é saber qual iluminação apropriada pro aquario dele e sim saber quais os outros usam, embora a escolha da iluminação deve se levar em conta diversos outros fatores além apenas do tamanho do aquario... como por exemplo organismos que vão habita-lo.


Boas...

Sim, sim, concordo plenamente os organismos serão ainda mais importantes que o tamanho do aqua!! Coisa que descurei completamente no primeiro Post...  :tutasla:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja usei: 

XM 10k 250 W
Coralife 12k 250 w
Aquaconnect 14k 250 w

A minha favorita foi o 12k pena que os niveis de PAR sao muito baixo nesta lampada. Tambem nao uso HQI mas sim Metal Halide tipo rosca.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Tendo como exemplo um dos meus aquários, 100x40x45, uso 2 x 70w 10.000K. Acima de 50 cm de altura do aquário, 150 W 10.000K. Os 10.000K dão uma luz bastante branca, sendo depois complementada com mais ou menos actínicas, consoante o efeito desejado.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Zé Augusto

obrigado pelas respostas

ja percebi que as mais utilizadas são mesmo as 10000k de 150w e penso que vou usar essas no meu reef

qual a marca que aconselham?

obrigado

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Uso giesemann de 12500 K

----------


## Marcelo Alves

3 hqi Arcadia 14000 k

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ultimos dois anos Reeflux 12k.

----------


## Tiago M.S.Ramalho

Qual a melhor marca? pretendo comprar uma HQI 150W 14000k.

----------


## Santos Dias

OLá, Reparo que nas varias opções aqui apresentadas não está mencionada a que eu uso HQI 150W 30000K , pergunto porquê ...Grato

----------

